# Fusion Freak Rahmen + Teile  - noch 2 Tage



## Jaw (11. September 2009)

Wegen Umstieg auf weniger Federweg, ein sehr schöner Rahmen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Freak-Rah...eile?hash=item2c50b8b5c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





Artikelnummer: 190332843463


----------

